# Franklin County hunting lease



## miller14 (Apr 16, 2009)

I have about 120 acres of medium pines - about 19 years old.
The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake. Guide-lines ---- obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better, No fishing, shooting does will be permitted. I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only. must be safe, safe, and safe. $500 per person appr. 3 or 4 people, or $1700 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one.


----------



## Ronald Embrick (Apr 16, 2009)

Where at IN Franklin? Could you give me your phone number my cousin and I are looking for something like this. We are both safe and adults? We beleive in trophy management! We donot beleive in if its brown its down.


----------



## jmanon (Apr 18, 2009)

sent you a pm yesterday


----------



## 450yardbuck (Apr 19, 2009)

If land is not leased, me and a buddy would like to look at it.  We are trophy hunters only.  Where is the land located.


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Apr 19, 2009)

Miller14 is a honest guy. 

It looks like his son has become the hunter of the family!


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Apr 24, 2009)

miller14 said:


> I have about 120 acres of medium pines - about 19 years old.
> The land has 2 big swamps and borders a lake. Guide-lines ---- obey all game regs., trophy management - 4 points on one side or better, No fishing, shooting does will be permitted. I'm looking for responsible adult hunters only. must be safe, safe, and safe. $500 per person appr. 3 or 4 people, or $1700 for 120 acres and you'll be the only one.



Is this still available? There are three of us who are retired from a federal conservation agency who would be very interested. Where in Franklin Co is this located. Thanks


----------



## jmanon (Apr 24, 2009)

I think this may be full.  I sent him a pm with my cell # and never got a response or a call.


----------



## Three Olde Guys (Apr 25, 2009)

jmanon,

Thanks. I saw you message. Guess we'll se what happens.

Three Olde Guys


----------



## Jameshenry (May 9, 2009)

Looks like you are hard to get a hold of .when you get time to check your replies.please send me a p.m..with a contact number.phone number would probably be best.i would really like to take a look at the property with you.thanks james henry


----------



## painter (May 10, 2009)

is it still available, i am very interested give me an e-mail lets talk.
robersonralph@bellsouth.net


----------



## barnard (May 14, 2009)

Still have it?  I am interested in the whole property myself, family included, if it is still available.  Thanks.


----------



## miller14 (May 19, 2009)

*lease*

all Pm's have been answered.


----------



## mac125 (May 30, 2009)

*lease*

is it still available


----------



## ducksrus (May 31, 2009)

If this land is still available please e-mail me at tbooth79@gmail.com.  I am very interested in the full lease.


----------



## dawsr.2 (Jun 5, 2009)

Is this land still available,interested in  full lease,Thanks


----------



## dawsr.2 (Jun 5, 2009)

This is dawsr.2,for got to leave my email address,dawsr.2@comcast.net


----------

